# Recipe : CRUSTY PARMESAN- HERB ZUCCHINI



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Recipe : CRUSTY PARMESAN- HERB ZUCCHINI 
*


*For ingredients and Directions Go to >>> http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/10/recipe-crusty-parmesan-herb-zucchini.html*

Ingredients of CRUSTY PARMESAN- HERB ZUCCHINI

4 medium, fresh zucchini, sliced in half
1/2 cup fresh Parmesan cheese, grated
1-2 tablespoons fresh rosemary & thyme, minced
smidge of olive oil
salt & pepper to taste

Directions of CRUSTY PARMESAN- HERB ZUCCHINI

Pre-heat oven to 350F, lightly brush both sizes of the zucchini with olive oil and place on a foil-lined baking sheet. Mix cheese and herbs together in a small bowl and sprinkle over the zucchini along with salt and pepper to taste. Bake for 15 minutes and place under the broiler for the last 3-5 minutes until cheese is crispy and browned.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

OH MY ... that looks delish. Thanks


----------

